# Someone stole the rollers off my trailer this weekend



## GnarCreek (Mar 16, 2016)

My buddy has a trailer with that set up. It works great. 


Sent from my SM-G930P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

Man, that really tied the trailer together.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Anchor (May 23, 2016)

He thinks the carpet pissers did this?

The PVC wrapped galvanized sounds solid. If you install this set up, would appreciate a follow up post on performance. I am considering a "custom" PVC set up myself.

Sorry about your rollers.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

That's what I did several years ago, works well, it's easy to load the boat by myself. I used 3/4" black iron pipe with 1 1/2" PVC pipe over it as rollers. I'm thinking I will take it apart and use the biggest diameter PVC pipe that will fit. Maybe 3 or 4" PVC? It's just the difference of rolling over a sharper bend or a bigger, less sharp angle between the boat and the roller.


----------



## BEAVER BELIEVER (Mar 4, 2016)

Maybe weld the brackets to a cross beam on the back of your trailer? I have utillty trailer that i have 24" bunks on that rest on 2x2 square tubing. On the back of my trailer across my last 2x2 i welded my brackets straight to the cross beam. I have my rollers in there tight enough that you arent gonna b able to get them out unless u grind the weld off. I have two 36" rollers across the back of my trailer there kick ass. went with two smaller rollers because i thought the distance across the back with one roller would warp pulling a 14' RMR with a fishing frame up on to my trailer. Works pretty good for me. I can send you some pics if you wanna see how i did it boss. Sucks some asshole stole your rollers. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Born and raised in Wyoming. Most of my life in Wyoming. Every time I've been stolen from it's been in Colorado. Was your trip in Wyoming?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That sucks man . I use wheel barrow berrings, gate hardware, and a length of galvanized pipe for mine. A website called stupid guide tricks.com is where I got the plans, works great!


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Anchor said:


> He thinks the carpet pissers did this?
> 
> The PVC wrapped galvanized sounds solid. If you install this set up, would appreciate a follow up post on performance. I am considering a "custom" PVC set up myself.
> 
> Sorry about your rollers.


shut the fuck up donnie.

yeah i think i'm going with this setup. i'll be sure to come back with an update.


----------

